# Different anchor points for different styles of archery?



## Gruvhed (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I apologize if this question had come up already, but do you know if there's an unspoken rule about anchor points?

I've been going from a compound to recurve shooting, and have noticed that Olympic/FITA people shoot like this:






,

instinctive shooters like this:






,

wheel shooters:






,

And ?!?:






.

Is there a reason for the different anchors for their respective styles?

If Olympic shooters are by definition the best archers in the world, how cone everyone doesn't shoot like that?


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Basically it comes down to the distances shot and rules for competition.

Todd


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Those are 4 TOtally different disciplines...the top is an Olympic archer using sights and split fing so in order to get his 90 meter sight set he has to anchor low,the 2nd pic is an instinctive shooting 3 under because he wants to get the arrow as close to his eye as possible..the third pic is a basic compound shooter with sights and a mechanical release,and pic four is a lady string walking a target that probably pretty close..string walking you crawl down the string which gives you the same look every time for every target out to your point on distance.


Hope this helps,


Dewayne


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Todd pretty much summed it up.

The Oly/target under the chin anchor allows for longer distances and accommodates a sight well. Can be used for bare bow but the point on distances are long and the intermediate range gaps are large. The large gaps are A reason that it is not used too much for hunting, but it certainly can be. One reason it isn't used all the time is the large gap issue. Most hunting is 30 yards or under. 
The side of face anchor, using split finger or 3 under shortens point on distance and reduces gaps for intermediate distances.
Wheel bow anchors accommodate various mechanical release styles. And most C bows are using a sight.
The last picture is an example of an aiming technique called "string walking." Most often used for target shooting but can be used for hunting. This is a variation of 3 under.

Arne


----------



## Gruvhed (Jun 12, 2013)

That is an awesome explanation, thanks guys. 
It's just what I was looking for.
I have pin sights on my recurve. And at my home target at 10-15 yards I have my sights up past the riser cut out to stay on target.

Question: do you change anchor points for each range? Does finger position change tuning?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, sights will be high at short ranges.
NO, unless you are using a technique called "face walking" and that's not allowed in many competitions.
Yes, finger position changes tuning in general.

Arne


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

It basically comes down to an archer's G.A.P. profile. 

G.A.P. = Goals, Abilities and Personality.

There are generalities that follow specific groups based primarily on the archer's Goals.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Gruvhed said:


> That is an awesome explanation, thanks guys.
> It's just what I was looking for.
> I have pin sights on my recurve. And at my home target at 10-15 yards I have my sights up past the riser cut out to stay on target.
> 
> Question: do you change anchor points for each range? Does finger position change tuning?


If you want to master your skill. once you found your shooting style, and your anchor point location, then the anchor point should not be changed regardless what shooting distance. Anyway it is a very long journey and very rewarding. I gave up on compound because I will never want a sight on my bow anymore.

Edmond


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Since I don't compete I do change anchor points. I shoot split with middle finger near corner of mouth for 3-D. I drop to first finger in corner of mouth for those 60 yards + targets and for clout shooting or 100 yard + I anchor under my chin.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Facewalking is what I do, but you want your form stable and consistent first. This helps whether you gap, FW, or SW. Starting with a sight is good, it will help focus on form.

Consider shooting three under and index finger in corner of mouth for short distance. Maybe try middle finger too. Some of it will depend on where you want your sight to be, size/weight of arrow, and bow draw weight.

This is a slow motion hobby. Take your time trying different things until you find what clicks for you.


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Found this on Internet. What style of anchor is that? Never seen anybody using it. Is that gun barreling anchor?



There are more pics here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3ub1o9u3s0lqd30/HqaIFjaQlZ#lh:null-_MG_0428.jpg


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Trigun said:


> If you want to master your skill. once you found your shooting style, and your anchor point location, then the anchor point should not be changed regardless what shooting distance.
> 
> Edmond


For a lot of people this applies specially when first starting out in Trad archery or shooting Olympic target style but some Trad styles like Barebow Stringwalking and Bowhunter Facewalking make effective use of different anchors and in mounted Horse archery they pretty much have no anchor point but that's a very unique and specialized shooting style.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

zamolxes said:


> Found this on Internet. What style of anchor is that? Never seen anybody using it. Is that gun barreling anchor?
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pics here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3ub1o9u3s0lqd30/HqaIFjaQlZ#lh:null-_MG_0428.jpg


I don't know but that's gotta hurt.


----------



## devinci (Dec 22, 2012)

He's not using any sight pins... with the speed/distance he gets out of his compound, im guessing its point and shoot.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

That is not his anchor, the man is just shooting over the obstacle - a fence or a branch. If his target would be very close and low on the ground, then he would have his draw arm high but his bow arm low.
My question is what is that carabiner on his chest for?


----------



## kmeininger (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like thats part of his strap for the quiver maybe doubles as a hip quiver, what bothers me is it looks like someones ponytail is weaved through the bottom half of his riser.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

zamolxes said:


> Found this on Internet. What style of anchor is that? Never seen anybody using it. Is that gun barreling anchor?
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pics here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3ub1o9u3s0lqd30/HqaIFjaQlZ#lh:null-_MG_0428.jpg


I bet if he canted a bit to get his eye over the arrow, rather than beside, he'd have a pretty lethal set up there.


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

mrcina said:


> That is not his anchor, the man is just shooting over the obstacle - a fence or a branch. If his target would be very close and low on the ground, then he would have his draw arm high but his bow arm low.
> My question is what is that carabiner on his chest for?


If you check the link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3ub1o9u3s...l-_MG_0428.jpg you can see there are at least two guys shooting like that. ,there are more pics.


----------

